# Source for non uv blocking plexiglass?



## Balboa (Dec 2, 2010)

I read somewhere recently (darn if I can remember where) that non uv blocking plex is no longer manufactured and getting hard to come by.

Any folks out there know of a source?

Thanks


----------



## GeeEssFore (Dec 2, 2010)

Problem is if your using it indoor with bulbs the lights will heat it up and warp it.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 2, 2010)

There is no plexiglass product that allows the transmission of UVB rays. Many plastics and glass products allow UVA rays to pass through.
Also, the thicker the material, the lower percentage of UV passes through it.


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2010)

Call or email Zoo-Med. Gary, the owner, did a great presentation on his new giant turtle greenhouse and he has UV transmitting panels built in to it. Pretty sure he said it was plexi or lexan.

There might even be something on their website about the greenhouse. He has a flier printed up referencing all the sources he used for materials, but I can't find it now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2010)

I found this:

http://www.plasticgenius.com/search?q=UV+transmission


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck! I've been looking for the same thing with the idea of replacing a couple windows in the tort room. So far, no luck. Well, actually, I did find some, but only in smaller chunks at a high price, and I cannot even find that link anymore.

Seems like it has pretty limited commercial use- sterilization, tanning, etc. so not a lot of vendors.

What you want to look for is something like Plexiglass G-UVT or a similar product if anyone else wants to look as well.


----------



## Balboa (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys.
Yah, I have found one online vendor with an online listed price so far, it was around $600 for a 4x8 sheet. OUCH!!!

That's a good idea about contacting zoo-med, of course they have the resources and the pull to get whatever they need.

As you can guess I want it for the same reason zoo-med got it. I want a greenhouse/solarium for redfoots where I can maintain 80 degrees/80 humidity and still let some natural UVB in.

I read about someone doing that in germany on the TT forum. Apparently it was rather spendy, so this may turn out to be a pipe dream.

Will likely have to either rely on UVB lamps the majority of the year, or hope the 3 months of almost adequate summer we get here is enough. (or the smart thing, send my redfoots to live somewhere warmer, a reality I don't want to face)


----------

